# Dryer making hissing noise



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Best guess, check around your felt seal for a coin caught in between the seal and bulkhead. Can be front of rear seal. Usually easy to spot from inside dryer drum but occasionally requires you to disassemble.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

+1

Check your venting.


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

Thanks I will check this.

It does sound like it is coming from the back so hopefully it will be a coin stuck in the rear felt.

I will have a problem doing much other than looking inside. When the delivered this, they had to lift the dryer over the washer to get it into the space. It is easy to get the first one into the space but the gap between the wall and the installed unit is too small. So if I need to get to the back, I will most likely need to lift the dryer over the washer and out. I have no clue how I am going to do that. The delivery guys said they aren't allowed to lift anything that high but they did it anyway. I wish they told me before hand. I probably would have gotten something easier to put in and take out, just for this reason.


----------

